# Home made coil cleaning solution for window air conditioners?



## JuliaAnn

Does anyone know what I can use to clean the coils inside our window air conditioners? I used a waterhose and spray attachment to get some of the gunk off the coils from the outside/back of the units, but I can still see gunk on them. Inside the house, I took off the front panels to expose the aluminum covering the coils, and used a spray bottle filled with water, and soft brush, but again, there is still gunk. It looks kind of mildew-y. 

These are fairly new units and I cannot figure out how to take the outer housing off to get at the coils easily. Older units were easy to take apart, but on at least one of the small units we have now, I don't think it's even made to be taken apart, and they're a pain to clean.

What would be safe to spray onto the aluminum fins (or whatever they're called) and the coils from both the inside and outside to clean them? I know you can buy special cleaners for them, but I'd like a solution that I could make out of stuff I already have. What is safe for aluminum and copper?


----------



## tinknal

Pressure washer.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

*NO!!!!!* _*Absolutely*_ not!!!! A pressure washer will damage the fins.

Dishwashing soap in a hose end sprayer used for insecticide. NO ammonia. NO bleach. Aluminum is a highly reactive metal. If in doubt, leave the mildew.


----------



## tinknal

Harry Chickpea said:


> *NO!!!!!* _*Absolutely*_ not!!!! A pressure washer will damage the fins.
> 
> Dishwashing soap in a hose end sprayer used for insecticide. NO ammonia. NO bleach. Aluminum is a highly reactive metal. If in doubt, leave the mildew.


I had a refrigeration expert clean a commercial refrigerator and freezer. He used a pressure washer. I should have mentioned getting a very fine nozzle with a narrow wand.


----------



## edcopp

Liq dish soap and hot water in a spray bottle and an old tooth brush, works pretty well for me.


----------



## Sawmill Jim

Other than buying coil cleaner yes they make it i have used mag wheel cleaner . Just got to wash it off real good . :cowboy:


----------



## Harry Chickpea

tinknal, I had an Aladdin live steam pressure washer for a few years. I saw what that sucker could do and no way would I use it around fins. It WAS great for ripping grease off concession equipment though.

There were a couple of pros on our payroll who worked on huge commercial stuff. (The chillers for the massive whale tank at the Miami Seaquarium are an example.) Both of them cautioned about even using coil cleaner excessively. The fins in home ACs are very efficient, but weaker than newborn kittens. A pressure washer is overkill. You are correct in that the proper nozzle would minimize damage, but the risks for the untrained are just too great.


----------



## JuliaAnn

Nope, no pressure washer on a 110v. window air conditioner. Flatten the fins and the cooling capacity is greatly reduced. Wouldn't risk it.

I figured that aluminum would react, so I guess I'll just keep trying to clean it with slightly soapy water. It's just about impossible to get to the back of the coils because I'm having to spray through the vents in the back and sides of the units. On one I swear there is no way to get the housing off, I'm not even seeing screws when I take the front off! Probably just made to throw away. 

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## deaconjim

Dish washing soap with a little baking soda mixed in is probably the best you can short of a store bought cleaner. If you check your A/C or appliance repair supply store, you may be able to find a small can of aerosol type cleaner.


----------



## rancher1913

we use vinegar and water.


----------



## fordy

JuliaAnn said:


> Does anyone know what I can use to clean the coils inside our window air conditioners? I used a waterhose and spray attachment to get some of the gunk off the coils from the outside/back of the units, but I can still see gunk on them. Inside the house, I took off the front panels to expose the aluminum covering the coils, and used a spray bottle filled with water, and soft brush, but again, there is still gunk. It looks kind of mildew-y.
> 
> These are fairly new units and I cannot figure out how to take the outer housing off to get at the coils easily. Older units were easy to take apart, but on at least one of the small units we have now, I don't think it's even made to be taken apart, and they're a pain to clean.
> 
> What would be safe to spray onto the aluminum fins (or whatever they're called) and the coils from both the inside and outside to clean them? I know you can buy special cleaners for them, but I'd like a solution that I could make out of stuff I already have. What is safe for aluminum and copper?


.....................You need a fin comb.......about $15 , OR what I use to do was take a shop vac and use the open ended hose and move from top to bottom very slowly over the fins , and without any pressure against the fans ! Usually , the crud between the fins will be moist and the shop vac vacuum will remove lots of the crud . , fordy


----------



## JuliaAnn

Doh!! I didn't even think of the shop vac! That would really suck out the icky stuff, wouldn't it? And yes, the icky stuff is moist, like a mixture of mildew and dirt and various fibers. But I'd only be able to use that on the front of the unit, and not through the back. 

I wonder if a can of that 'canned air' that is used to clean computer keyboards and electronics would be too powerful?


----------



## Shrek

I clean my window A/C units with Awsome and a garden hose at the end of the season.


----------



## Haven

Hub cap cleaner for cars.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Vinegar will RUIN the fins in short order. BAD idea. Baking soda is also not a good idea. Again, aluminum metal is reactive and the fins are thin.

Fin combs are OK. A Somewhat stiff bristle brush (like the brush attachment for a vacuum cleaner) is OK.


----------



## JuliaAnn

Thanks again everyone!

I'm too cheap/lazy to go find a fin comb, so I think I'm going to try the shop vac without an attachment. I'll spray the coils and fins with water and see how that goes. I don't expect to get it clean as new, but I do want to get the majority of it cleaned out.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Oh for pete's sake. Just buy a bottle of coil cleaner. It's cheap and lasts through many cleanings.

A flea comb (99cents) makes and excellent fin comb.


----------



## acde

i use 20 mule team borax diluted in hot water and a soft bristle brush


----------



## Harry Chickpea

acde said:


> i use 20 mule team borax diluted in hot water and a soft bristle brush


Hadn't thought of it, but that might be decent. The "Awesome" orangene based cleaner could work as well.


----------

